# Paph singchii??



## Candace (Oct 31, 2008)

Is this a new specie or just another varietal name for hangianum? I've never heard of it before. ??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-bellatulum...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

I was looking at that one also, I think I need to borrow somebody's 11 foot pole!


----------



## Candace (Oct 31, 2008)

I think longer than 11 ft. would be necessary in this case.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anyone here in USA order from this guy!?


----------



## Candace (Oct 31, 2008)

If you look at his feedback there have only been 7 transactions. No one who's bought plants has left feedback or 'evidence' of a purchase. Probably very wise!

Gotta love the permit stuff:
"We Not do Phyto-certificate,will ship by label in box is gift,dolls and other"


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

The store has an incredible range of species but.....!


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 31, 2008)

I echo your bewilderment at the 'singchii'. Unfortunately as with all things, highly beautiful + out-of-country + inexpensive + ebay usually = SKETCHY  
singchii certainly isn't in any paph species database I have found. If the dude meant sangii, then there has obviously been some sort of tomfoolery done to the labeling of the plant as I am sure sangii doesn't grant such full flowers  I say 11 feet isn't nearly enough Eric.


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Oct 31, 2008)

And Candace, I too got a kick out of the packaging clause. gifts? dolls? :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2008)

Awwe come on guys - if it's not on the list it's legit to ship!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 31, 2008)

'singchii' is the same as hangianum. Hangianum won out on the name calling game


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2008)

Rose, don't worry, while the C.O.'s are around just don't cut into the bottom of the cake I slip to you on 'visitors' day'! 


goldenrose said:


> Awwe come on guys - if it's not on the list it's legit to ship!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2008)

:rollhappy::clap:Thanks for your support!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 1, 2008)

Look at the RHS lists of new hybrids. At least earlier this year, they listed singchii along with hangianum on all hybrid registrations. Same same. 

-Ernie


----------



## Corbin (Nov 1, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Look at the RHS lists of new hybrids. At least earlier this year, they listed singchii along with hangianum on all hybrid registrations. Same same.
> 
> -Ernie



Are they just trying to confuse us or is there another reason?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Are they just trying to confuse us or is there another reason?



Not 100% sure of the details, but usually when they do this, two descriptions for the same taxon were submitted in fast succession and there is some confusion in the rank and file which name has priority. Hybridizers might be sending in registrations with (singchii X whatever) and they are trying to correct them publicly? As far as I know, _Paph. hangianum_ is the proper name for this species (haven't read the original literature though). 

-Ernie


----------



## Hien (Nov 2, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Not 100% sure of the details, but usually when they do this, two descriptions for the same taxon were submitted in fast succession and there is some confusion in the rank and file which name has priority. Hybridizers might be sending in registrations with (singchii X whatever) and they are trying to correct them publicly? As far as I know, _Paph. hangianum_ is the proper name for this species (haven't read the original literature though).
> 
> -Ernie



Silly scientists, the species grow in vietnam, they were exported to China like many other orchids.
The sellers, middlemen tell story of hangianums in china to obscure the origin of their source.
My chinese friend told me so.


----------



## ORG (Nov 2, 2008)

It was very easy with the name.
I had the good luck to describe 1999 together with Holger Perner the Paph. hangianum. The description and the name were published officially and also shown in the net.
A chinese group Mr. LIU Zhong-Jian und ZHANG Jian-Jong desribed the same species 2000 in Acta Phytotaxonomica Sinica 38(5): 467; 2000. This description based on 2 plants, which were cultivated at the SHENZHEN CITY WUTONGSHAN NURSERIES The plant were named in honour for CHEN Sing-Chi, an orchid specialist of the Laboratory of Systematic & Evolutionary Botany, member of the Institute of Botany and also Chinese Academy of Sciences in Bejing.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2008)

ORG said:


> It was very easy with the name.
> I had the good luck to describe 1999 together with Holger Perner the Paph. hangianum. The description and the name were published officially and also shown in the net.
> A chinese group Mr. LIU Zhong-Jian und ZHANG Jian-Jong desribed the same species 2000 in Acta Phytotaxonomica Sinica 38(5): 467; 2000. This description based on 2 plants, which were cultivated at the SHENZHEN CITY WUTONGSHAN NURSERIES The plant were named in honour for CHEN Sing-Chi, an orchid specialist of the Laboratory of Systematic & Evolutionary Botany, member of the Institute of Botany and also Chinese Academy of Sciences in Bejing.
> 
> ...



From the source. Cool deal. Thanks for the details Olaf! 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

"Once again, the efforts to undermine the work of the Democratic People's Republic are responsible for creating confusion!" oke:


----------

